# Sticky  Cockapoo Grooming video



## Jukee Doodles

A couple of weeks ago Kendal asked if I would video the next time that I gave Buzz or Yum-Yum a full wash and groom. She asked this because I keep them with a full long coat and her dogs are all clipped so she wouldn't be able to show grooming out the full coat. So in between delivering loads of puppies over the last three weeks we have attempted to film the whole grooming process. Buzz was my model and he is now all 'Blump and Flumphy'!  A term derived from lack of spellcheck and comments made by visiting children...........the words just tickled our fancy and they may well become the names of our next two Cockapoo's.

Julia xx

Cockapoo Grooming part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYZrL5UZpI

...part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdHxb7JTa3s

...part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtisL7mZTxQ

... part 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohQbheMZhpE


----------



## embee

Oh super, great timing. Right, off to bed with a cuppa, some choccy biscuits and the laptop to watch my bedtime movies...


----------



## Mogdog

Just watched these - very interesting, thanks. Buzz is so calm, he's obviously well used to it. I keep Maisie shorter, but its still useful to see the techniques used.

I'll be sticking with Tropiclean and Les Pooches now too.

Buzz looks beautiful.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Fantastic videos Julia. Thank you so much. Rufus is clipped quite short at the moment for the summer agility season but I hope to go long with him again come autumn. May I ask what size grooming table you use and are there any makes that you would recommend? Also which clippers would you recommend? I'm starting a Birthday present list! I can always wish!

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette

I've just watched them all, thanks so much for making them! What a good boy Buzz was! Les Pooches brushes are going on my shopping list for sure!!


----------



## caradunne

Thanks Julia, that is so helpful - wish Izzy would just chill like Buzz!


----------



## curt3007

Thankyou these are so helpful. I want Buzz!!!!! He is such a good boy


----------



## DONNA

Amazing Buzz!! However thats just confirmed i dont think i will ever be able to do that think i'll be sending mine to the dog groomer.Mind you think i will show them this video of how i'd like my cockapoo to look.
What do you do with Buzz when he's got wet from the rain/or muddy etc do you just dry him off with that towel or do you wash him again?


----------



## Jedicrazy

How good was Buzz?! Especially the shaving bit.....


----------



## Jukee Doodles

....And to think that Buzz is one of our more gregarious ones !

Whilst he is used to being groomed (Julia normally gets to grips with him once every 2-3 months) - how he is in the video - is basically how he is !

His temperament along with that of Yum-Yum - and I suppose any puppy we breed - is a result of us selecting Working Cocker mums that are sweet natured and more importantly confident individuals. Note - Julia actually started Jukee Doodles with the sole intention of breeding a "Family Pet" for her then 3 year old daughter Ella, so temperament came top of the list !.......and has remained so xxx

Think we will also do a "Dry Brushing" video with Yum-Yum next.

Having these two live here allows us to show potential customers first-hand what we do - it also allows us to be able to assess what we produce too. In the past we had kept Marley from our previous Stud Poodle Pinot - and whilst we loved him to bits he is a tad on the large size - so we down-sized Dad to Ziggy bringing our average adult Cockapoo size down to 14"-15" high to the shoulders. Now we have Uncle Fester in the mix - we have good excuse to keep one of his too !!!!
We don't have the sole intention to just sell puppies - we are trying to produce an ideal family dog and as such pay great attention to how we do things and the results we get - this has a knock-on effect in that we feel happy and confident enough to be able to pass genuine; honest and factual "information" gained from our own experiences.

Stephen x


----------



## sharplesfamily

OMG. It's official. I am in love with Buzz. What a good boy! And you are so good Julia!! Right, roll on Sunday when I get to see him and lots of other gorgeous pooches. Can't wait!! Thanks for doing that video. It's brilliant. 

Harri x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Jukee Doodles said:


> Think we will also do a "Dry Brushing" video with Yum-Yum next.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen x


Ooooh yes please! Could you also show techniques for ear cleaning and plucking with that?

Karen x


----------



## Mogdog

Jukee Doodles said:


> ..... we feel happy and confident enough to be able to pass genuine; honest and factual "information" gained from our own experiences.
> 
> Stephen x


Thanks for taking the time to do the videos and pass on your knowledge to us ~ its all really useful information. Look forward to seeing the "dry brushing".


----------



## strof51

Great video, like the rest looking forward to the Dry Brushing video.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Thanks for the endorsements guys.......for the 'dry brushing' filming, I'll HAVE to buy the green Les Poochs brush to test for ALL OF YOU!  see..justified!!!!

Will include ear cleaning and plucking in the next one.

Julia xx


----------



## gemma27

Julia, Thanks very much for video (and to Stephen for the filming) it was excellent, so good, we were late for work this morning as just sat watching you and the magnificent Buzz. No way on this earth would Jess (our JRT) stand there and be Jet washed! Buzz is amazing.

Also a little bit scary for an expectant Cockappo owner that's always owned self cleaning type dogs - I suspect what took you a few hours might very well take me several days and several trips to the vets to stitch up my poor cockapoo.

I'm thinking i'll go with the professional at first and work up to the diy. I very much like the Easidri, much better than anything similar that I have tried. Will definitely be getting some of those!

May I also put in an advance order when we collect our new girl for 10 gallons of dematter! 

Excellent job and typically professional.


----------



## cotswoldwife

Hi Julia,

Your videos are great - thanks for posting. 

I have a lovely 10 month old cockapoo, who we have groomed and washed ourselves every few weeks since we've had him. I already use tropiclean shampoo and conditioner, and a les pooches brush (which are fantastic!) - but haven't been able to track down the d-mat. Do you know where I can get hold of some?

The mats are getting a little frustrtaing - but I am determined to keep his coat long!

Huge thanks, Amy


----------



## Jukee Doodles

cotswoldwife said:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> Your videos are great - thanks for posting.
> 
> I have a lovely 10 month old cockapoo, who we have groomed and washed ourselves every few weeks since we've had him. I already use tropiclean shampoo and conditioner, and a les pooches brush (which are fantastic!) - but haven't been able to track down the d-mat. Do you know where I can get hold of some?
> 
> The mats are getting a little frustrtaing - but I am determined to keep his coat long!
> 
> Huge thanks, Amy


You can get Tropiclean De-Tangle spray (this is the no-rinse formula) from rlpetproducts.co.uk

Glad that you find the videos useful. I hope they help in your quest to keep him with a full coat. Which Les Poochs brush do you use?

Julia x


----------



## pixie

Thankyou so much!!! what fab video's, 40mins well spent I know its been said time and time again,what an amazing boy Buzz is! I cant even brush through my 4 yr old sons, cockapoo style curly hair without screams,and tantrums.This forum is like a dream come true for all us owners to be,as our journey into cockerpooville will definately be a smoother one,so big thanks for all your very usefull posts Mr & Mrs Doodles!!  

This little cockapoo is going to be so pampered with all these special brushes,i dont think i even spend that amount of time on my own hair in 2-3 mnths!!!!


----------



## embee

Just brilliant, Buzz was a star and looks magnificent. Thanks for taking so much time to do this. You should put a link on your website 'Caring for your Cockapoo' for any of your advice videos like this as they are so helpful to all prospective, new and even experienced owners. I searched high and low on youtube and didn't find anything this informative.


----------



## wilfiboy

Brilliant videos Julia .... thanks to yourself Stephen and ofcourse the lovely Buzz.
Watch the products fly off the shelves x


----------



## kendal

wilfiboy said:


> Brilliant videos Julia .... thanks to yourself Stephen and ofcourse the lovely Buzz.
> Watch the products fly off the shelves x


hehe, already orders myself and Easidri towle lol id seen them at crufts and concidered getting one, funnely enough i came across the leaflet the other day when clearing out a drawr, so decided to order one yesterday, kinda hope it comes this week as i have my mums friends daughter bechons coming over for a bath and a trim. lol not that the eldist one need much done as the last groomer scalped him, dont know what the puppy will be like.


----------



## curt3007

where do you get the easidry towel from please


----------



## kendal

http://www.easidri.com/


----------



## embee

Credit card coming out for a les pooches brush, an easidri towel and a stagbar


----------



## cotswoldwife

Jukee Doodles said:


> You can get Tropiclean De-Tangle spray (this is the no-rinse formula) from rlpetproducts.co.uk
> 
> Glad that you find the videos useful. I hope they help in your quest to keep him with a full coat. Which Les Poochs brush do you use?
> 
> Julia x


Hi Julia,

Huge thanks for this - I'll stock up on the tangle spray soon! I use the Les Poochs pro green brush - as it seemed to be the one for breeds most similar to cockapoos (i.e. ones with silky, long coats). http://www.lespoochs.com/brush-green.asp

Tosca still mats - but the brush is definitely helping to keep them in check! Amy x


----------



## Wizbus

I've just watched all 4 of these videos and they are fantastic, thank you so much for posting them  
I absolutely love Buzz and his long coat. I'm just about keeping on top of Bella's matts with the green Les Pooches brush at the moment and have bought a de-tangle spray from pets at home. I've also trimmed her myself, but have just booked her in at the groomers before we go away in the summer as I'm not totally confident, especially round the face. What scissors did you use round Buzz's face, were they thinning scissors? I love the way you did his face, I love that rounded teddy face too with the short ears.

Also be interested to see any other grooming videos, thanks again!


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> http://www.easidri.com/


My easidri, as recommended by Julia, has arrived and I'm delighted.

Have just walked Flo, where she took great delight in prancing around in every muddy puddle we came across, so have washed her legs down and used the easidri to take out all the water. It soaks up the water out of their coat like a sponge and then wrings out so it is just about dry. It's like a cross between a chamois and a very fine sponge texture.

Will be great for taking out and about when Flo plunges in lakes and in the sea as I'll be able to use it to dry her coat then wring out the easidir and pop it back in the rucksack in the tube case it came in. No more carrying large, damp, heavy, soggy towels about


----------



## Dylansmum

Sounds good. Do you think it's better than an equafleece for drying? I was considering getting one of those to put on Dylan after he gets wet.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> Sounds good. Do you think it's better than an equafleece for drying? I was considering getting one of those to put on Dylan after he gets wet.


I think the easidri would be best for taking the excess water out of the coat as it literally soaks it off the coat then you wring the water out of the easidri then it is more or less dry and can be popped back in its case (and unlike some sleeping bags and tents I've grappled with in the past it does go easily back into the cover supplied with it!). It is easily rinsed through and wrung out after use.

Flo air dryed really quickly after using easidri - I prefer not to use a hairdryer as it puffs her coat up too much and takes out the wave.

I will definitely be packing the easidri for our holiday as I'll be able to take most of the water out of her coat then leave her to finish drying in the wind and sun before popping her back in the car.

I think the equafleece would be good to keep a damp or wet dog warm but if you put it on when they are wet and it is a fine, dry day it would stop them drying off and leave then 'steaming' inside maybe.


----------



## Sarette

That sounds great, will add it to my ever growing list of things to buy...!


----------



## kendal

i think i have found the same product but with the old logo on ebay, and it tends to be cheeper too. 


got min the other day too and as its been chucking it down since monday it was been very handy. the dogs were just a little damp after using it(i took them out without their equafleece as i thaught it had dried up a little but they still came one drenched from head to toe) i dried off Echo and most of Inca before needing to wring it out. then went over them again before doing Delta. that was with the large towle. 

then just put on their fleece as Inca and Delta were chittering.


----------



## Dylansmum

What size easidri towel is best to get?


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> What size easidri towel is best to get?


I got a medium one as I didn't want it so big that I couldn't wring it out easily and it was too big to carry around. The short length fits just right from her neck to her towel and the long length doesn't go all over the floor so just right.


----------



## suzanne cag

Hi Julia This is so helpful - let's hope Millie is patient with me! suzanne c


----------



## Lilies

Such a useful set of videos, Ollie is 3 and ive been struggling although i have all the same brusehs but now i hope i can get the technique right. have also put in an order for the troplicclean stuff... 
couple of questions though
You said you used thinning scissors, what are they?
You say the dogs moult twice a year... how do you tell? Ollie seems to matt all the time


----------



## Eddie

Hi Julia, thanks for the grooming videos they are brilliant, was Yum Yum always so calm when you groomed him.Would you mind if I ask a question about the long hair on the dogs head because it looks great but I've always found that Eddies hair sticks up and has a tendency to go forward and wont go into a parting.He was cut fairly short about 3 weeks ago and the groomer left the hair on his head a little longer than the body but I felt it looked like a poodle 'powder puff' so I shortened it with my thinning scissors and to be honest he probably looked more terrier than cockapoo, do you think some cockapoos just dont have the type of hair to go into a parting or are there any tricks to make it lie flatter with a parting?I liked the curved poodle scissors ,are they difficult to find?
Thanks from Karen & Eddie


----------



## Orchid

Hi Julia, thanks for the videos. I am off to pets at home now to stock up on products. I am feeling more confident to have a go myself. Oscar has been to a professional groomer twice in his 'not yet six months,'. However he loves being brushed by me, but have noticed his first mats. I want to get started before he is too knotted up!


----------



## animal lover

may I ask you to go look at Danica ladies picture and tell me what blade you would use on her I have my own clippers learning to groom my dogs, thank you


----------

